

iPhone Copy and Paste Coming to an App Store Near You - reddit
http://www.appleiphoneapps.com/2008/07/iphone-copy-and-paste-coming-to-an-app-store-near-you/

======
pchristensen
Not very impressive looking. Don't get excited.

